# A HLW Interurban run in the backyard



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

There isn't any forum topic for sharing videos or photos of our model train runs (unless it's Live Steam), so I'll post here in the Beginner's Forum. 

It's a video link of the run I did today with my HLW Pacific Electric Interurban.

http://youtu.be/ThHThhJKrYg

I hope you enjoy the 70 degree weather as much as I did.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Don; 

Thanks for the video. The HLW streetcars are really nice. I have the South Shore interurban and the Municiple Transit Birney. I am hoping to get the new double truck Birney at ECLSTS. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the look of the hlw trolley except there are no cow guards on both ends of the car and it looks like it sits too high above the trucks. Hlw makes good running motors.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Don, 
Nice video. I see you put your track on top of the landscape blocks. I did that also, but about every year I have to re-level them some. THey tend to sink down towards the outside. I had put them in a bed of gravel that I tamped down good. Being in Nebraska we do have frost heaves/etc, I see you are warmer. You have any trouble with them staying level?


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Pete,

There were cow guards on the interurban when I first got it, but they were just glued on and they are somewhere in the garden (or maybe some squirrel made off with them).

I agree that they sit too high above the trucks, and there are a few other details that don't match the prototype, but for the price, I think it's a good value.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Jerry,

I didn't prepare the foundation for the edger stones other than to slice through the grass to get to the bare dirt. The road bed does shift and I have to add sand under the paver stones a couple of times per year. That's part of the MOW.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

All;

They are also great for those times when you want to run a train, but don't want to lug a bunch of equipment outside. Mine have had the trolley poles replaced with pantographs, where applicable. I hope to have dummy overhead some day when I build another layout. Trolley poles are too prone to dewirements unless the track and overhead are perfect. Pantographs are a bit more forgiving.










The view above has the trolley running on the "virtual third rail," hence, it's running "pants down." (Actually I had to keep the pantograph down to keep it from snagging on my friend's tunnel portals.

Best,
David Meashey

P.S. Turned wooden beads from the craft store are painted white to simulate the pantograph mounting insulators.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 23 Jan 2012 06:39 AM 
They are also great for those times when you want to run a train, but don't want to lug a bunch of equipment outside. 
That is one of the best reasons for running a trolley! 

My trolleys get a lot of run time because of that important feature.


----------

